# First Natural PFS "Arbutus"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!

I present here my first try in making a PFS (Pickle Fork Shooter). I tried to transmit onto my work the main features, according to my point of view, of a PFS, which are narrow "throat" (distance between forks), low fork tips and a somewhat bulky frame (although this last point varies in many PFS designs presented).

This slingshot was carved in a natural Arbutus unedo fork (Medronheiro in portuguese), which is a very common tree/bush in Portugal and throughout the Mediterranean. It's fruits are used to produce a strong and popular liquor here in Portugal, called medronho.

It is a very seasoned and strong wood, which bears some natural "scars" in it, which, I think, add a flavour to the piece and don't compromise at all its resilience.

Finished with linseed oil and natural beeswax, sports a 2,5cm X 1,7cm X 22cm TBG and a great SuperSure pouch, number 25.

Hope you like!!!!! Thanks for watching!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful Q and instantly recognizable as one of yours  
Fantastic shape and beautiful grain 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What a beauty Q !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dan ford said:


> Beautiful Q and instantly recognizable as one of yours
> Fantastic shape and beautiful grain
> Thank you for sharing


Thank you so much for your reply, my friend!!!! 

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> What a beauty Q !


Many thanks, Irfan!!!!

I'm glad you like it!!! And this wood is awesome to work with!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

So Nice! It is a beautiful piece of wood! Finely crafted! You know you have to store it in a glass jar right?


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very Very nice! Pickle Fork Magnum.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

two thumbs up!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Q, that is a beautiful slingshot. It looks like you trapped a fire inside of it! The grain has such a unique look to it. It is a great piece of wood shaped into a great shooter. Well done. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet pickle!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I will be commenting once I picked my jaw off the floor, holy cow that's one fine pickle, congrats q.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Very fine work Q. You should have a great shooter there!

Perry


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sunchierefram said:


> That's a beauty.


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> So Nice! It is a beautiful piece of wood! Finely crafted! You know you have to store it in a glass jar right?


LOL!! Well, my friend Can-Opener, I believe the first thing I shall do is shoot with it (Because I haven't yet!!) 

And thank you so much for your comment!!!!

Cheers ...Q



jld70 said:


> Very Very nice! Pickle Fork Magnum.


Thanks a lot for your reply, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



generic said:


> two thumbs up!


I'm glad you've liked it, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q



SmilingFury said:


> Q, that is a beautiful slingshot. It looks like you trapped a fire inside of it! The grain has such a unique look to it. It is a great piece of wood shaped into a great shooter. Well done.
> Be well,
> SF


The arbutus wood is a very fine material and possesses the grain colouration typical of some wild fruit trees. It was also my very first time working with it!!

Thank you so much for your inspiring comment!!!

Cheers ...Q



PorkChopSling said:


> Sweet pickle!


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



GHT said:


> I will be commenting once I picked my jaw off the floor, holy cow that's one fine pickle, congrats q.


LOL!!!! Thanks a lot, my friend, for your amusing and rewarding comment!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Pawpawsailor said:


> Very fine work Q. You should have a great shooter there!
> 
> Perry


Thank you sir!!!

Needless to say that your comment on this is highly regarded. I'm glad you like it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice sir!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesom Q!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I inferred it was going to be a nice slingshot... I was right Q... 

What a beauty!!!

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Q-Man, that turned out better than I imagined! Gorgeous little piece of wood there man. Congrats on your first PFS, it's a DOOZY!!!!!!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That is a great looking frame. How does it shoot? I am still pfs shy after a couple hand strikes.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you did a great job!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, that's gorgeous, Q. Beautiful grains. Now go out there and start wing shooting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

This looks great and wood is just beautiful! I should try to made one of this kind too....


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

toolmantf99 said:


> Very nice sir!


Thanks a lot for your comment!!!!

Cheers ...Q



rockslinger said:


> Awesom Q!!


Thank you my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Clever Moniker said:


> I inferred it was going to be a nice slingshot... I was right Q...
> 
> What a beauty!!!
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Thanks for your prediction!!

Well, you know where to find me 

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> Wow Q-Man, that turned out better than I imagined! Gorgeous little piece of wood there man. Congrats on your first PFS, it's a DOOZY!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

You know what I'm thinking: find a fallen fork on your state, send it over to me, I'll carve a natural and send it back to you!!! Let's call it the "Inauguration Slingshot" LOL!!!

Many, many happy moments in your new house!!!

Cheers, my friend ...Q



parnell said:


> That is a great looking frame. How does it shoot? I am still pfs shy after a couple hand strikes.


Thank you so much, Parnell!!

It is not hard at all to shoot a PFS, even with a, let us suppose, semi-butterfly draw. All lies in the twist and turn of the pouch.

Check out some good videos of Dgui and the likes. Lots of fun!!!!

Cheers ...Q



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I think you did a great job!


Well, thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> WOW, that's gorgeous, Q. Beautiful grains. Now go out there and start wing shooting. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Mr. Green!!!

I was shooting with it today  Cold, but sunny weather here!! Good results.

Cheers ...Q



Butterfly said:


> This looks great and wood is just beautiful! I should try to made one of this kind too....


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Keepin' it real: I don't like pickle forks. But I do like superb craftsmanship and beautiful wood. And that one has both, Mr. Q!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Keepin' it real: I don't like pickle forks. But I do like superb craftsmanship and beautiful wood. And that one has both, Mr. Q!


Thank you so much sir!!!!

I'm not a pickle fork guy too. But I confess I like its compact design and minimal philosophy. So, I had to sink my teeth on one!! 

But I must say that I went to shoot with it today, with some good results at 8 and 10 meters, with a small target (jar lid)

BTW, congratulations on that cork oak fork you've carved for Beanflip!!! Just great and tasty!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

You've brought the dead back alive, and made it b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Deano 1 said:


> You've brought the dead back alive, and made it b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


LOL!!! Thank you my friend!!! Its the "Thriller" PFS!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Me gusta mucho Master , el Madroño es una madera maravillosa , soy especialista en licor de Madroño 

Obra Maestra " Q " :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Me gusta mucho Master , el Madroño es una madera maravillosa , soy especialista en licor de Madroño
> 
> Obra Maestra " Q " :bowdown:


Que bueno, Amigo Alf!!!!

No lo sabia ...pensaba que solo existia en Portugal, en Algarve!!! Te puedo enviar una botellita, se quieras 

Gracias por tu comentario!!!!

Saludos ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Note:

I've carved the "Arbutus" grooves further deeper today, to accommodate other types of bands, with double thickness.

I put some strong heavy blue latex strips on the fork attachment and is even more secure now!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Me gusta mucho Master , el Madroño es una madera maravillosa , soy especialista en licor de Madroño
> ...


Muchas gracias , tenemos muchos en la comunidad de Madrid , están protegidos y no se puede cortar , tengo algunas horquillas , pero pequeñas y delgadas , es una de mis maderas preferidas y por cierto mi licor es el mejor  :headbang:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > alfshooter said:
> ...


Si,si amigo. Aqui son protegidas tanbién. Pudo recoger una horquilla que estaba en la floresta, en el solo, afortunadamente 

Aqui lo licor de madroño mas famoso es de lo Algarve. Potente 

Saludos ...Q


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice looker -- nice wood, nice finish!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Quercusuber said:
> ...


De mi archivo de arboles y sus frutos .


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

This shooter looks gorgeous Q,

wood is such a beautiful material, nice finish work,

i'm looking forward to the first Q-Sling with a logo !

regards mr.teh


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> Nice looker -- nice wood, nice finish!


Thank you so much, Lacumo!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> This shooter looks gorgeous Q,
> 
> wood is such a beautiful material, nice finish work,
> 
> ...


My friend Mr.Teh!!!!

Thank you so much for dropping by!!!

Let's see about the logo. Its going to take a while, I believe!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> parnell said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great looking frame. How does it shoot? I am still pfs shy after a couple hand strikes.
> ...


I have watched the videos and tried, it was just the times I did it wrong and my hand paid for it. It makes me leave a pfs to those that enjoy it.

You definitely created a work of art with this one.



Quercusuber said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> > This shooter looks gorgeous Q,
> ...


 It is only about a week from now. Are you going to place a logo on this one?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > parnell said:
> ...


Hello my friend!!!!

Thanks for watching again this topic.

PFS shooting is rather different from the standard slingshot shooting. At the beginning of my slingshot experience, I dreaded PFS's because I didn't quite understand the technique. But once you got the hang of it, it all starts to make sense. But, anyway, I think I still prefer the classic or ergo fork design of the slingshot. About the logo, I still don't have any prospects or a deadline for its completion. Even after the contest, I don't know when I'll be able to make one or if the winner will need any "final touch" before the logo enters in action. We shall see in time 

Thank you so much for your reply, Parnell!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, Q, that's a beautiful slingshot. Nicely done and the colors in the wood are of surprising variety 

Cheers, M.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hugo, this is a very good slingshot. Your first PFS? Yes, but I believe you can do PFS, SFP, PSF, PPF, PSS......no problem at all man, just think of something, take a branch and way to go!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What an awesome slingshot! I am very impressed about the variety of your styles, Q! Really really amazing! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

matthiasdaues said:


> Well, Q, that's a beautiful slingshot. Nicely done and the colors in the wood are of surprising variety
> 
> Cheers, M.


Thank you my friend!!!!

How's everything?? Hope you're alright, Matthias!!!

I didn't forget those tips about shellac. I've been very busy  I'll send you a PM!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> Hugo, this is a very good slingshot. Your first PFS? Yes, but I believe you can do PFS, SFP, PSF, PPF, PSS......no problem at all man, just think of something, take a branch and way to go!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Yes, I know, nomenclature and low or high forks are all the same thing: Slingshots!!! I try always to innovate a little bit, within my means!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ...Q



flicks said:


> What an awesome slingshot! I am very impressed about the variety of your styles, Q! Really really amazing! :bowdown:


Thank you so much for your kind comment, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Craig Lockwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Coming to the party late, but what a wonderful rendition.

CL


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Craig Lockwood said:


> Coming to the party late, but what a wonderful rendition.
> 
> CL


LOL!!!! It's never late to party, my friend!!

Thanks so much for the comment!!!

Cheers ...Q



tradspirit said:


> Amazing!!


Thank you sir, for your reply!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

